# A slap in the face...



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

What a slap in the face to anyone who has ever served our country and their families.:******:

http://www.cnn.com/2009/POLITICS/03/10/ ... index.html


----------



## Bowstring (Nov 27, 2006)

It shouldn't surprise anybody. its change!


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

impeach Obama.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I guess when we told people he didn't respect the military they didn't respect them either. It was to clear to be misunderstood. We debate on here, and appreciate the freedom to do so. We owe that freedom and many others to our military people. I guess some people just give lip service.


----------



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

Wow is all i have to say! He is ridiculous :evil:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

I'm not so sure this came from Obama... rather from Shinseki ... I'd bet Obama is giving him an earful for the stupid suggestion... :eyeroll:

Thankfully if Patty Murray says it is dead on arrival it is done. fini.

Patty rocks as a Senator. (She is my senator here in WA) She is a true advocate for US Servicemen. If memory serves she is the ranking Senator on the Veterans Adminstration, and her indication this is a "NO go" will stop the idea before it ever gets started.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

It's hard for me to believe anyone from the left coast would be an advocate for our soldiers. The political leanings that I have read say that Washington is only slightly behind California for far far radical left policies.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I am heading to the Bismarck home show, but hopefully someone can google Patty Murray and find out what she is like. I just did a little bit and found:



> Tribal Campaign Contributions and Jack Abramoff
> Murray "received more than $40,000 in contributions from out-of-state Indian tribes represented by disgraced lobbyist Jack Abramoff campaign finance reports show.
> 
> "Murray's total places her ninth among lawmakers - and second among Democrats - who received campaign donations from tribes associated with Abramoff, according to the Center for Responsive Politics, a Washington, D.C.-based group that tracks money in politics. The money was received from 1999 to 2005, the group said in a report posted on its Web site, www.opensecrets.org, KOMO 1000 TV News reported January 4, 2006.
> ...





> Top Contributors to Patty Murray (D) during the 2006 Election Cycle
> Rank Donor Amount (US Dollars)
> 1 EMILY's List $ 359,167
> 2 Microsoft Corp $ 138,553
> ...


This is a good site: http://www.sourcewatch.org/index.php?title=Patty_Murray


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

R y a n said:


> I'm not so sure this came from Obama... rather from Shinseki ...


"WASHINGTON (CNN) -- Veterans Affairs Secretary Eric Shinseki confirmed Tuesday that the Obama administration is considering a controversial plan to make veterans pay for treatment of service-related injuries with private insurance."

The plan is from the Obama administration, its as simple as that. Its Obama's administration and he should/will be held accountable for all of it's actions.

Liberals never gave Bush the benefit of the doubt when his administration did wrong. Why should Obama be treated any different? It's funny how the left likes to change the rules of the game when they are in office.


----------



## martin_shooter (Sep 27, 2008)

what a bunch of b.s.!!!


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

If this passes, might as well start handin the country over...

I joked that Obama was a terrorist a ways back. Now I'm starting to think it really might be true...


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

not so fast......i really don't think Obama is this stupid, i could be wrong now, but i really don't think so......maybe, it will be damn interesting if he does this, as there will be a huge backlash the likes of which he and the dems cannot even begin to imagine....if you leave your vets out in the cold, all hell will break loose. i suspect even his own dems are not this stupid, even if he is.....they will be virtually thrown out of office beginning in 2010 and beyond...the republicans are already licking their chops! 8)


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I think the problem is they are so extremely arrogant they think they can do what they want without repercussions. They have never respected the military. Some democrats do, but few liberals. The law is written to give them some preference in jobs. What a joke. The liberals I knew all thought vets were mentally inferior and took steps to avoid hiring them. The were always ticked if I would hire right away. They knew I would hire them, but why hire two months before I need people just to clear a path for them to avoid vets?

I think this administration is like all radical left liberals. If you could buy them for what they are worth and sell them for what they think they are worth you would never have to work another day in your life.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

never to work another day, that is the liberal way! :lol:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Plainsman said:


> I am heading to the Bismarck home show, but hopefully someone can google Patty Murray and find out what she is like.


Some links and quotes:



> "I made a promise to myself after volunteering at the Seattle veterans hospital during the Vietnam War that I would do everything I could to help those individuals who sacrificed for our country. Now that I'm in a position to really make a difference, I will continue to make sure veterans get the services and benefits they deserve."
> 
> --Senator Patty Murray


Senator Murray is:

* The daughter of a disabled World War II veteran 
* The first woman to serve on the Senate Veterans Affairs Committee;

2/11/09 
*Senator Murray Co-Sponsors Bill to Provide Disabled Veterans with Cost-of-Living Increase During Trying Economic Times*

1/14/2009
*Murray Calls for Change of Culture at VA During Confirmation Hearing for New Veterans Secretary*



> (Washington, D.C.) - Today, U.S. Senator Patty Murray (D-WA) questioned Retired General Eric Shinseki, President-elect Barack Obama's nominee to be the next Secretary of Veterans Affairs, about challenges facing the Department of Veterans Affairs (VA). Senator Murray, a senior member of the Senate Veterans' Affairs Committee and an outspoken leader in fighting for veterans' benefits and care, discussed changing the overall culture at the VA, improving care for women veterans, and working to make the VA a more proactive agency. Secretary-Designate Shinseki's nomination is expected to be voted on by the full Senate as part of a package of Obama administration nominees on January 20th.


And I think this about sums her up regarding Veteran's Affairs....

10/7/2008
*Murray Scores A+ for Her Support of Veterans*



> (WASHINGTON, D.C.) - U.S. Senator Patty Murray, a key member of the Senate Veterans' Affairs Committee and a leading voice for veterans in Congress, has received an 'A+' for her efforts to improve care for our nation's veterans. Murray received the score on the 2008 Congressional Report Card released today by the nonpartisan group, Iraq and Afghanistan Veterans of America (IAVA).
> 
> "As the daughter of a disabled World War II veteran, I know how much America's veterans and their families have sacrificed for our nation. And I believe it's our national duty to care for them when they return home. I am honored to have been recognized by IAVA. Their advocacy for our nation's veterans has moved the legislative ball forward on so many issues important not only to Iraq and Afghanistan veterans, but to the treatment of veterans of all conflicts," Senator Murray said. "We still have a long way to go in terms of ensuring that our veterans have the care and benefits they deserve and I look forward to continuing this important work to care for those who have given so much for all of us."
> 
> ...


----------

